# What do you clean your wheel with?



## Charlie's mommy (May 16, 2014)

Hi guys, just wondering what everyone uses to clean their wheels, I usually take them out side and hose them off but winter is coming and I don't wanna freeze my butt off !


----------



## PennyRosa (Mar 2, 2014)

I usually can just stick mine in the sink and let the water run (spinning the wheel with the power of the water). In about a minute, my wheel is usually clean!


----------



## Shainahmac (Jun 23, 2014)

I have a little spray bottle filled with water and a couple drops of Ivory dish soap. I shake it up right before using, spray the wheels surface as I spin it, and then wipe it down with a paper towel.

Once a week i take it out of the cage and put it in the tub again with the ivory soap and give it a really good scrub and rinse. It works well for me and keeps the smell down! 

I tried vinegar and water and the smell mixed with pee and poop literally made me gag, it was awful.


----------



## Pandamom (May 23, 2014)

What kind of wheel do you have? We used to have a comfort wheel, but it was a pain to clean. Now we have a Carolina storm bucket wheel that is amazing! The poop just (almost) falls right off....we use a baby bum wipe (BabyGanics no harmful chemicals) then a quick spritz with vinegar/water mix and another quick wipe and it's done. What part of ontario are you? We are just outside of toronto.


----------



## Charlie's mommy (May 16, 2014)

We have comfort wheels, I hate them! We're in bowmanville about 45 min east of Toronto. Where did you get your Carolina from? I've wanted one forever but the shipping is a bugger


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

I have comfort and Carolina wheels. It's all about the bathtub for me. Soak them, brush them, and rinse them off. Followed by bleaching the bathtub clean again. I tried the outside hose. I tried the dishwasher. I tried the sink. With 6 hedgehogs the bathtub just really gets a lot of use.


----------



## rubydissolution (Feb 24, 2014)

Don't any of your wheels get rusty? I was doing the bathtub thing and my wheel, bearings, screws and bolts got very rusty to the pont where I bought a new wheel completely.


----------



## rerun (Jul 25, 2014)

i use the sink, fill it with hot water and dawn dish liquid and let it set, then scrub it out good, rinse it off, spray with bleach and wash with dawn again.


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

Yeah, unfortunately if the bearings keep getting wet, they do tend to rust and get squeaky. But they can be replaced with skateboard bearings I believe, but I'd double check with Larry T. But it's good to completely soak your wheel at least once a week to keep it clean.

And I do the vinegar and water mix, and yes, the smell is pretty bad (I think I got used to it though).


----------



## Shainahmac (Jun 23, 2014)

I think I seen somewhere on Facebook that Larry has a Canadian distributor, or someone with permission to his design somewhere in Quebec/Ontario? Maybe you could message him and ask, and shipping wouldn't be so bad from there!

Ruby, don't get the bearings wet. Just fill the tub enough to lay the wheel on its side or turn it through the water without getting that part of the wheel wet.


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

rubydissolution said:


> Don't any of your wheels get rusty? I was doing the bathtub thing and my wheel, bearings, screws and bolts got very rusty to the pont where I bought a new wheel completely.


Not yet.


----------



## Charlie's mommy (May 16, 2014)

I haven't had any rust issues yet. Yeah I'm for sure gonna research a bit and see about the Carolina wheels. Comfort wheels I have are awful theyre big which is nice but they have little slits so every time I clean them I have to pick poopy tape off. Blah. What sizes of Carolina wheels do you have? Howie would need the biggest size they have


----------



## Shainahmac (Jun 23, 2014)

I have the CSBW, which is the middle one... 10.5 inches I believe? It works for us. The CSW is bigger though, its a cake topper instead of a bucket.


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

I have a CSBW and a CSW. Titan was just too big for the bucket wheel. But that said, he's huge and the bucket wheel is perfect for the rest of my array.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

I have a comfort wheel and I haven't had any problems cleaning it. I do it in the sink with a scrubby brush (the kind that dispenses dish soap). I just run the hot water on the wheel, scrub and turn so it's being rinsed as I scrub. Only takes a few minutes. I would like a Carolina Storm wheel though...gonna wait til I figure out what I'm going to do for a larger setup first.


----------

